Ask HN: Any independent/startup-type co. that offer Lambda/Cloud Run-like svc? - indigodaddy
======
elviejo
what does your question mean?

I know the words but don't understand what you are trying to say.

~~~
indigodaddy
I am asking if there are any smaller/startup/independent companies that offer
similar services to AWS Lambda/Google Cloud Run

